# Please help. My Neon wrasse is breathing really fastnot eating.



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

My neon wrasse started to breathe really fast this morning. I had the wrasse for four days now and this is the first time I've seen it like this. I found it this morning outside of its sleeping den and inside its den I found a small purple crab and an empty snail shell... I quickly disposed of the crab. Levels of nitrate, ammonia are 0. 
It is not eating today and usually it eats like a pig. Flake food. Blood worms and mysis shrimp. Is it startled or is it something I did? How do I calm it down? It's now back in its den. 
Thank you all for all the feed back. (saltwater newbie)
I also have two clowns in there, which I had for five days, they are fine and still eating. Clean up crew also in. 
Ada 60p reef with 10 gal sump (refugium with macro algae and aquatic life nano skimmer) 
-Oscar


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Died. Had parasites.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear & sorry you didn't get any help on it but was probably too late anyway from the sounds of it


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Yea. It's really alright. Thank you for your condolences. Loss is a part of the hobby too and now I know that marine fish are a lot more delicate .


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

testing close thread.


----------

